# Has anyone had IUI work for a 2nd child?



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello,

Just wondered if anyone has had IUI to concieve a 2nd child?
We had IUI in May last year, we were very lucky as it worked 1st time and we now have a gorgeous 8 month baby boy. I would love to give my son a brother or sister one day and I think we'll most probably have to use IUI again. What are the chances of it working again for us? Are we likely to have a better chance as we have had success with IUI already? We were classed as unexplained fertility so we were told that there is a chance that we could conceive naturally. I'm not sure how long to ttc naturally before trying IUI again? We ttc for two years last time with no success but I don't want to leave it that long as I like a smallish age gap and by the time we will be in a position to start ttc again I will be fast approaching 35 so would like a 2nd before then to maximise my chances fertility wise.

Thanks


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya, I'm 9+4 with our second bubba.  We use donor but wa still IUI.  I too have had 100% success so fingers crossed.  There's no reason you won't either xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you and congratulations xxx


----------



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello 


I am about to start clomid ready for my second Diui , we have a precious diui baby girl who is 2 iui worked first time after a couple of failed ivf
Very scared and excited all rolled into one .


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I was lucky enough for IUI to work first time for us, resulting in ds1, now aged almost 6. I since had another 3 cycles - one was a mmc, one bfn and then we got ds2! So you could say 4 rounds of IUI and 3 bfps isn't bad odds! Our hospital were pretty positive that IUI was a good option second time around as it had been proven to be a successful treatment for us already, this despite the fact that I was by this point over 40. I will say, be cautious about your expectations - although I knew we were incredibly lucky for it to work first time, it was pretty hard to get my head around the fact that it wasn't quite so easy second time around.

Good luck.
Kx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

KG thanks for the response and congrats on your two sons via IUI 
I can't believe I'm writing this but I've just found out I'm about 8 weeks pregnant!!! Both me and hubby are shocked but over the moon as we weren't ttc and I've just started a new job! DS is only 8 months so god knows how we'll manage in our 2 bed flat and I'm worrying about my job situation but I can't help but feel this was meant to be  Feeling really blessed, think our families will be shocked to say the least just can't wait for the scan to know that everything is ok x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am not sure I would waste a ton of time trying to get pregnant with IUIs. I was diagnosed with secondary infertility which I suppose is like primary because I had proven fertility. I did 6 IUIs and each time everything was perfect. The sperm, follicle size and nothing. Just a chemical pregnancy. I had one cycle of IVF and am now 8wks 2 days. My point is that while IUI is less invasive and of course cheaper, you could try it but I would not try 6 times. It gets emotionally taxing. Atleast with IVF they can see if there is an issue with egg quality, how the sperm reacts to the egg, what happens after they meet etc. The Dr. will then put the embryo inside your uterus. So that ups your chances. 35 is not old and that is probably the cusp that Doctors say when you should get yourself checked out. You have one child conceived through IUI so maybe statistically that will work for you. Good luck.


----------

